# Sick red eyed tetra



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,
My female red tetra has swollen blue lips and now one of the males is getting the same thing. About a month ago we had some very hot weather and I got a brown algae bloom. While doing a water change 
(In a hurry ) I disturbed the substrate and wondered if this has caused
the problem.
I have been doing daily water changes for a week and a half and adding melafix (pond care cajeput oil 45.8 Gm/ L.) I have been waiting till these problems are fixed to add new fish as. I only have red eyed tetras and 3 false julii cory's. Parameters as follows:

Tank size: 54 L
Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:0
PH:6.4
Temp:24
Tank is cycled
Water is usually changed weekly to fortnightly
No new fish additions

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Cannot load photo. Sorry.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello. Its hard to diagnose anything without seeing it, however I noticed you said your tank is cycled, but you have 0 nitrates. If your tank is cycled you should have a nitrate reading. You may be experiencing a mini cycle, have you cleaned extensively or changed filters recently?


----------

